

I Spent All Summer Running A/B Tests, and Now I Question the Whole Idea - yummyfajitas
http://copyhackers.com/2014/10/running-ab-tests/

======
shanacarp
I wish I knew what to say to her. She's right

A strong sense of neutral decision rules could help.

The other thing that she needs to think about is how to seed that
page/product/content. SEO isn't enough.

